# HAWK ATTACK!!!!!SHe took my bird



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

*one of my favorite birds just got attacked by a huge hawk, and I am feeling really bad right now. It was all my fault because I released my pigeon when I saw the hawk, because usually my birds fly way quicker than the hawk but unfortunately the hawk probably got my bird. What happened was that I saw the hawk land in a tree in the distance after i released five of my pigeons. I took my young checkered white flight bird and i threw him into the sky, but he unfortunately landed in the tree and the hawk was on her wings with in a second and I saw her fly toward my bird. I made noises so that my bird would be frightened to take off and so he did right over our house but by that time I was able to run over to our house the hawk was on our road with my bird in its claws. I ran towards the hawk and my bird and the hawk released my bird, and he took off, but just like that she was right after him again and they both flew down the street. Im sure he got taken down and killed., My five flying birds came back in and trapped extremely fast. I am feeling quit horrible right now about the loss because I raised that young bird for over seven months now and just like that it died...I am thinking about refraining from flying my birds now because it is very dangerous, especially during takeoff and landing*.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

It is the season BOP are around us. _*It was all my fault because I released my pigeon when I saw the hawk, because usually my birds fly way quicker than the hawk *_ May I ask WHAT WERE YOU THINKING???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

PigeonX said:


> *one of my favorite birds just got attacked by a huge hawk, and I am feeling really bad right now. It was all my fault because I released my pigeon when I saw the hawk, because usually my birds fly way quicker than the hawk but unfortunately the hawk probably got my bird. What happened was that I saw the hawk land in a tree in the distance after i released five of my pigeons. I took my young checkered white flight bird and i threw him into the sky, but he unfortunately landed in the tree and the hawk was on her wings with in a second and I saw her fly toward my bird. I made noises so that my bird would be frightened to take off and so he did right over our house but by that time I was able to run over to our house the hawk was on our road with my bird in its claws. I ran towards the hawk and my bird and the hawk released my bird, and he took off, but just like that she was right after him again and they both flew down the street. Im sure he got taken down and killed., My five flying birds came back in and trapped extremely fast. I am feeling quit horrible right now about the loss because I raised that young bird for over seven months now and just like that it died...I am thinking about refraining from flying my birds now because it is very dangerous, especially during takeoff and landing*.


your best bet is to keep them up.. and then they will be 100% safe.... if you still want to fly.... learn from this... keep your birds up for awhile till the BOP moves on..or wait till spring to release again...perhaps the hawk population in your area will be less.. you could of gone down the street and followed.. just in case.. she could of gotten away if you were there to distract the hawk with you just being there.. if one knows a hawk is about.... you have to protect your birds and keeping them in is the only way....still not clear on why you would released birds with a hawk sighting... fast or not..I just do not get that.. not trying to make you feel worse than you already do... it is just really do not understand it..


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*WHY IN THE WORLD WOULD YOU LET YOUR BIRDS OUT, SEEING A HAWK INSIGHT....... THAT WAS REALLY STUPID ON YOUR PART AND YOU ARE RIGHT, IT IS YOUR FAULT! HOPEFULLY YOU LEARNED A LESSON. I AM SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS. PLEASE DON'T GET UPSET WITH ME AND I HOPE YOU LEARNED A LESSON. THIS TIME OF YEAR IS BAD FOR HAWKS. MY BIRDS HAVE BEEN IN LOCK DOWN SINCE LATE SEPTEMBER AND WON'T BE OUT TILL SPRING TIME. *


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

I can only imagine how terrible you must be feeling. There is a chance though that your bird got away. Are you planning on looking around for him?


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

what is bop? I don't see what bop is... and guys you are not really helping me by putting hateful comments...pisses me off. I know...i learned my lesson but I would really appreciated it if you people stop posting such mean comments...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

PigeonX said:


> what is bop? I don't see what bop is... and guys you are not really helping me by putting hateful comments...pisses me off. I know...i learned my lesson but I would really appreciated it if you people stop posting such mean comments...


BIRD OF PREY... BOP...


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Bop Means "birds Of Prey".

No One Is Being Mean To You. We Understand How You Feel And We Feel Your Pain. We Are All Pigeon Keepers And Are Here To Help Each Other. I Am Sorry If I Sounded Harsh, I Didn't Mean To Sound Mean Nor Was I Picking On You. 

Sorry.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Nah you already apologized, I was just mad how harsh people can be on the internet by me just explaining what happened to my bird. Thank you for your appoligy but it's all good, i really learned my lesson and probably won't fly my birds at all for a while.  I am an inexperienced pigeon raiser and only have been doing this for two years so i am still learning.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

PigeonX said:


> what is bop? I don't see what bop is... and guys you are not really helping me by putting hateful comments...pisses me off. I know...i learned my lesson but I would really appreciated it if you people stop posting such mean comments...


so what were you looking for..." sorry man your great for letting your bird out after seeing a BOP"... really.. this comes with the territory when you post something like this.. we have to comment if your going to post this..


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

PigeonX said:


> Nah you already apologized, I was just mad how harsh people can be on the internet by me just explaining what happened to my bird. Thank you for your appoligy but it's all good, i really learned my lesson and probably won't fly my birds at all for a while.  I am an inexperienced pigeon raiser and only have been doing this for two years so i am still learning.


COOL......
DON'T BE AFRAID TO ASK ANYTHING HERE. WE ARE ALL HERE TO HELP AND SUPPORT ONE ANOTHER. 
HOW LONG HAVE YO BEEN KEEPING PIGEONS? I CHECKED YOUR PICTURE ALBUMS OUT AND YOU HAVE SOME VERY BEAUTIFUL BIRDS. I REALLY LIKE THEM COLORS..........


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

PigeonX said:


> Nah you already apologized, I was just mad how harsh people can be on the internet by me just explaining what happened to my bird. Thank you for your appoligy but it's all good, i really learned my lesson and probably won't fly my birds at all for a while.  I am an inexperienced pigeon raiser and only have been doing this for two years so i am still learning.


well I guess you learnd two things today.. do not post something like this and not expect negative feedback.. seems your still learning..


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm VERY sorry to hear that a hawk got to one of your birds. I wish I could say it was the last, but it will likely happen again. I try and fly my birds later in the day, when many of the hawks have eaten. I strongly believe we chose these birds so we can watch and enjoy them as they fly, not to see them captive in a coupe for many months of the year(well not me). Try not to take the personal attacks to personally...a few of the bird brains around this forum already know it all and rather than give you the time of day would scoff and wonder why you havn't learned to tell by looking at the sun. Again...sorry for the loss.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for your comment, I really do enjoy watching my birds fly and don't like keeping them captive just like you Thank you so much, you just made my day


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

atvracinjason said:


> I'm VERY sorry to hear that a hawk got to one of your birds. I wish I could say it was the last, but it will likely happen again. I try and fly my birds later in the day, when many of the hawks have eaten. I strongly believe we chose these birds so we can watch and enjoy them as they fly, not to see them captive in a coupe for many months of the year(well not me). Try not to take the personal attacks to personally...a few of the bird brains around this forum already know it all and rather than give you the time of day would scoff and wonder why you havn't learned to tell by looking at the sun. Again...sorry for the loss.


it is not just a loss.... he saw the hawk... a bit diff than a BOP comming out of the blue.. that is all that is not right with this.. we all know they can be hunted... but we all know if we see a predator.... do I have to say the rest... I understand the chastising has to stop at some point.. still find hard to believe the lack of common sense and only know it because he posted it...therefore anyone is free to comment..


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Bro, just learn that's all. i have done the same thing not fully realizing the power hawks have. I felt bad but you better believe I learned  I am sorry you lost a bird that is always a sad moment.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you so much dude..., I really appreciate your concern


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I regress, you need comfort right now not chastising... hope you get what you need...


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

We are all sorry you lost your bird. But you are the one in control and for that you will have to just take some flack. What you did others have done and othes will do. I think you will never think of releasing when BOP ars seen flying. Again sorry for your loss


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I got a chance to peek in your album...what a bunch of great looking birds you have! Were you able to see what kind of hawk? Cooper? Learning some of the birds habits may help you co-exist...as they will be a near constant presence?


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks, I believe she was a cooper hawk


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh that is just so terrible ,hawks will do what hawks do best so please do take care of those little beautys of yours .


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I lost 3 young birds in 1 day and I know how it feels when you lose a bird that you raised from beggining. But it was very foolish of you to let go your pigeons when you saw a hawk. This time of the year hawks are very bold so keep them inside till spring.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If you see any BOP don't release your birds and take chances. When the hawk lands it is setting itself up to hit something unwary birds.

From a greater perspective though and natural selection that white flight would have been selected out by being dumb and landing on a tree. You let the hawk culled your bird. Obviously by tossing when the hawk was present you decreased that bird's chance of surviving. At 7 months old that bird is still growing. You could have given it more chance of growing. Here are some dumb or young feral pigeons as well:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAZy8EqN7wI


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

RodSD said:


> If you see any BOP don't release your birds and take chances. When the hawk lands it is setting itself up to hit something unwary birds.
> 
> From a greater perspective though and natural selection that white flight would have been selected out by being dumb and landing on a tree. You let the hawk culled your bird. Obviously by tossing when the hawk was present you decreased that bird's chance of surviving. At 7 months old that bird is still growing. You could have given it more chance of growing. Here are some dumb or young feral pigeons as well:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAZy8EqN7wI


LOL nice video!!!!!!!!! Are those pigeons blind?


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes PigeonX its understood that you made a grave mistake letting out that young bird knowing you see the hawk around and you do understand this now… In one way or another we have all made the same mistakes, myself included. I’ve had birds flying here in Florida now for the past 8 years and have lost my share of birds to the Hawk & Falcons… I now live right smack in the middle of a few National Parks that are infested with “BOP”, Understanding this! How can one justify the release of any Pigeon for that fact, merely just to satisfy my personal pleasure of having flying domesticated pigeons, this would seem cruel, perverse or judged insane for someone that is an outsider of the fancy looking in…?… All we can do is to learn, Ask, Conduct Experiments and do Research, So we can give our birds their best possible chance… We try by providing the best; birds, foods, conditions ETC, based on our goals, Racing, Flying or Show… But no matter how many times we look over our check list, we are still subject to the forces beyond our control, in this case (Nature) the “BOP”… So My Friend PigeonX, Don’t feel bad about mistakes you make along the way, you’re new to the sport and you will make many, We all have and we still do!, even after all the years of experience!…

PigeonX, I wrote another statement on another Thread that you may enjoy reading? http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/query-hawk-riders-48851.html and you can also view some helpful Tips & Info on my website on Hawks which maybe of interest to you…

Louie


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear about you lost. I lost one of mine the other day. This time of the year is when you really have to watch for BOPs.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the lost. I learn my lesson last year. The worst thing is seeing a cloud of feathers coming down. My birds wont come out to end of February or March.


----------



## jayvimej (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey guys.. I think my 4 racing pigeons got attacked by hawks yesterday, when i let them out yesterday there wasn't any hawks at all, when they started to fly thats when i see 2 or 3 hawks flying around my house. they didnt come home at all, then i check my loft around 9am they were inside but the bad this is 1 of them are missing he's color is white with bluebar on the side, they were young birds about 2 months, i both them all and i was happy because i've only have them for 16 days now, and i've toss them 10 miles from my house with no problem at all, they all return in a good time,.. its sucks that was my favorite too


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

HAWKS SUCK .. well here on the east coast the cooper hawks will be returning for the winter. .thats unless you have a cooper hawk that just stuck around .this year we had juvenile cooper stick around .I'm sure we'll be seeing more post about hawks in the near future .. did I say I hate hawks


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> HAWKS SUCK .. well here on the east coast the cooper hawks will be returning for the winter. .thats unless you have a cooper hawk that just stuck around .this year we had juvenile cooper stick around .I'm sure we'll be seeing more post about hawks in the near future .. did I say I hate hawks


Hawks are doing what comes naturally. They're beautiful, intellegient animals that can be a frustration to many pigeon and bird owners. However hating them is a bit extreme. Proper flying of pigeons (LIKE WHEN YOU SEE A BIRD, YOU DONT RELEASE THE BIRDS ANYWAYS!!!) And some deterrents can result in little losses. 
I've lost many birds to the raven around our house, but we cope. He takes a few birds every now and then, he keeps the hawks / owls away. Do I hate him because he takes some of my favorite birds, or even goslings? No. I'm rather frustrated and annoyed with him often, but I understand they're EXTREMELY intellegient birds, and doing what comes naturally, and he happened to find a good food source.
I hate seeing someone saying they absolutely hate an animal species, I understand hating a specific animal itself, but hating the breed/ species in a whole is VERY extreme, since once you take the pigeons or poultry out of the equation, I'm sure you'd love them and enjoy the beauty of them.


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

Don't let them get you down or piss you off. I have many hawks around and you can never predict their behavior. There is nothing more natural as a hawk going after a pigeon for a meal. If I flew my birds only when there are no hawks around I would never be able to fly them. Just don't share things here that give others a chance to attack you. Some seem to be scanning the posts so they can slam people and make themselves feel superior.


----------



## mysstic (Dec 16, 2011)

sorry to hear about your loss. I had my favorite one taken a week ago, I understand how u feel. 
Mine are fantails and they don't fly a lot, so I can keep them in an enclosure. But I do let them out a bit late afternoon, while I watch guard.
I can't be sure, but I think late afternoon the BOPs are no so active, so maybe it's safer. Or maybe it's just my area, I don't know but late afternoon there are more small native birds flying around as well.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Cgosch said:


> Don't let them get you down or piss you off. I have many hawks around and you can never predict their behavior. There is nothing more natural as a hawk going after a pigeon for a meal. If I flew my birds only when there are no hawks around I would never be able to fly them. Just don't share things here that give others a chance to attack you.* Some seem to be scanning the posts so they can slam people and make themselves feel superior*.


Really think this was unnecessary 
This thread is 3 years old......a new member posts at the end of it the other day, Nobody slammed him/her.


----------



## IDbird (6 d ago)

I feel sorry for your loss. My little parrot was recently attacked by a haw and thankfully survived. We all make mistakes and learn from them in one way or another. You are not alone in this.


----------

